# Recoil reducing guide rod!



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone with hands on experience with the DPM recoil reducer system. If there staments are true looks to be a good buy.


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*Possibly Not Wise*

You might check out some of the postings on the Glock Talk Forum on installing the recoil system. I think I read that some individuals ran into issues with rounds not cycling through and feeding jams.

Here is a link to one thread: http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=629793&highlight=DPM+recoil

There is also a lot of lessons learned info on changing recoil springs and recoil spring guide rods available there.

Good luck...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've read mixed results about other brands on guns before. I don't think it is worth it. If U are having recoil issues - try backing down in the caliber dept.


----------

